

Show HN: I am trying to re-define communication - mconnors
http://mhop.to/u1Afp4
I am trying to build a way to let people communicate not only with text- but also emotion and animation. Its a great challenge, part of which is developing a language syntax in a message format that anyone can use easily and still work with existing technology.
======
pedalpete
Nice demo, though I'm not completely sure how you are 're-defin[e]'ing
communication.

Is there a pun I'm missing? Why the hyphen?

before clicking the link, I thought 'well, at least you've targeted a huge
market.

But upon seeing the animated message, I couldn't figure out why that 're-
defines' communication.

You've definitely done a great job of making it easy to create a cool visual
message and edit that message, but do I want colourful animated messages? I'm
just not sure.

~~~
mconnors
re defining it by allowing people to communicate with animation as well as
text. I guess it would be more accurate to say I am trying to open another
channel of communication or providing a new method of communication. Ideally I
am allowing anyone to create a message with animation and use that to send
communication.

